# Other > Off Topic >  How do taxes affect your business?

## paleftina601

How do taxes affect your business? I am self-employed, but paying taxes is killing me. At the moment because of the situation in the country it turns out that all I do is pay taxes, but I do not earn anything.

----------


## OLegilspw

I recently had plastic surgery. But there were some defects, which the clinic did not want to compensate for. Or to do a new surgery at their expense. But we had a contract for what was supposed to be. But the result was completely different. Then I had to enlist the help of lawyers. I already had experience with court cases, so I used I have used their services more than once. And not once have they let me down. And this time it all went pretty quickly and easily. I was immediately compensated for the failed operation, if you can call it that.

----------


## Arafen

My biggest expense in my business is energy consumption. I first improved my refrigeration equipment by installing new . They are more energy efficient and require less maintenance. This way I use less resources.

----------


## zyzuz

Why are so many people against paying taxes? They are necessary to make our living conditions better, improve the quality of services provided to us and so on. I don't work yet, but I plan to start paying taxes when I'll find my first job.

----------

